# 3 days of emotions



## Jackk11 (May 9, 2018)

I started lamictal on July 14th. I suffer from severe emotional numbness, and when I was on 75mg of lamictal I had three separate days where I was listening to music all day and each song had a distinct vibe to it.

It was awesome I was so hopeful. The effect is gone now and I'm so discouraged. I'm on 150mg and still going up.

Has this happened to anyone? Did the effect return on a higher dose?


----------



## jack1992 (Aug 20, 2020)

Jackk11 said:


> I started lamictal on July 14th. I suffer from severe emotional numbness, and when I was on 75mg of lamictal I had three separate days where I was listening to music all day and each song had a distinct vibe to it.
> 
> It was awesome I was so hopeful. The effect is gone now and I'm so discouraged. I'm on 150mg and still going up.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone? Did the effect return on a higher dose?


Yes, unfortunately the positive effects of certain meds can be pretty brief. When I first started on 50mg of Sertraline, I had about 2 weeks where I felt on top of the world and really happy (although still with DP/DR). This was July 2007. But after those 2 weeks, the feeling faded and I've never felt the same high since. But the sertraline definitely has helped with my OCD symptoms so not completely useless! I've since upped my dose to 150mg. Was on 50mg for about 5 years, then had a bad health anxiety episode so upped to 100mg, then after another 5 years up to 150mg after another low mood period. The sertraline never had any impact on my DP/DR whatsoever, sadly.

I was thinking of trying a different med but after reading all the horror stories of switching meds, I decided I would stick with Sertraline as it at least keeps my OCD at bay.


----------

